# Retail stores return policy?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm wondering if Apple resellers have the same 30 day return policy as Apple does.. anybody know?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It's entirely up to the reseller what his policies on returns/exchanges/refunds are.

There are a few legal requirements, but generally the law allows any reasonable policy. All Sales Final is fine, for example.

No store is obligated by law to give you any money back, give credit, or accept returns except under very limited circumstances.

You best bet is to ask before you buy.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

that's bonkers.. ive called three places and they all say final sale only..

what's the point on having 30 day return policy if i can only get it straight from apple?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Futureshop and best buy have a good return policy.
Are you buying a computer?

Chris


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

14 days at best buy and futureshop.. but neither seem to have stock of the new 12" ibooks..

to answer your question, yep.. 12" ibook.. i wanna try it out to see if id be happy with it.. i have a feeling its plenty fast for what i need it for, and the savings would really help, but just in case i wanna make sure i can take it back if it isnt..

edit: huh.. futureshop doesnt sell apple computers anymore?!

[ December 04, 2004, 02:22 PM: Message edited by: kloan ]


----------



## RyanB (Jul 13, 2004)

My local apple dealer said they have a 15day return, with a 15% restocking fee... which is better than nothing. 
I was thinking of getting a Intus Tablet, but wasn't sure if I would like it or not.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

oops
i forgot about futureshop!!


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

I understand that most dealers cannot give such a carte blanche answer because of obligations and rules set down by Apple. The dealer cannot resell the product as new if you use it and bring it back. Imagine if you received the opened box as new. In any event, no auto dealer gives you a two week or 30 day money back guarantee so ...

Anyway, our dealer gets around this issue by offering a short term rental. Depending on the product, they have even applied part of the rental to the purchase price. It works for us. It ought to work for you. Best of all, I don't have to support a big box retailer, usually a subsidiary of a US corporation. I like supporting our local businesses. They support us and we support them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We do a 2 week trade up policy but we also really qualify the user as to intended use.

You can likely rent an iBook but if you list out what you are doing people can probably narrow down your choices.

With margins where they are there is no way dealers have any flexibility. General rule is it's open you own it.

What are your "concerns" about perhaps not "liking it".


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I bought some Apple in-ear earphones from CompuSmart on Yonge. Hated them. They let me bring them back after 2 weeks of use and didn't charge a re-stocking fee.

I know that they sell iBooks - give them a shout! However - be advised that their in-store selection is a bit out-of-date. I think they can get things in though?


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

The last time I was in a compusmart they had new imacs including the 20" model before many other smaller resellers. 
Their sales staff also seemed much better informed and enthusiastic than BB, however I believe BB has one of the best return policies around regarding any equipment. At least the one by my place does.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, I went to CompuSmart since the guy I talked to on the phone said that I had 14 days with receipt for open box items. What he didn't tell me is that there's a 15% restocking fee.. too bad I didn't find out until I got home and read the little flyer they gave me with the receipt in it..

So, I'm crossing my fingers I'll be happy with this iBook.. so far, I've put it through it's paces having Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Flash, Safari and iTunes streaming internet music and it didn't even hiccup.. this is of course with another stick of 512MB ram in it..

I dunno.. I think I'll be happy.. except for the bottom right corner being a little bit loose.. why can't it be perfect??









Oh, at that weird sound when the processor is set to "Highest" is still there.. Apple _really_ needs to address that issue..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

meh... I should've got a Powerbook..


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

nice blog









didn't you have a powerbook before?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hehe, yeah but it was the 15".. i wanted something more portable..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

so compusmart gave me a full refund, yay!

if anyone's lookin to buy a new 12" ibook, there'll be an open box one at the compusmart at kennedy & 401 tomorrow..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

#%&^%$&^#$^@#[email protected]!!!! i left my stick of 512mb ram in it!!  

man, what a PITA!!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

So there'll be a pretty _ sweet _ open box / free RAM deal at CompuSmart?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hehe.. i just picked it up..









i was worried for a while there.. i called them up and they thought it already sold.. phew!


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Kloan - good going man, on all accounts.

They didn't charge me any restocking fee - though they mentioned it several times.

Glad you got your ram back!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Darn I missed a good deal. Could have been there quickly too


----------

